# Dometic Fridge Winter Covers



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Our Rapido has Dometic LS300 fridge vents. Replacement covers for these seem to be much more expensive than other sizes and more or less the same price as the entire vent kit including the covers, ie about £30 each. The price of the kit less covers is £25 which should make the pair of covers £10 or so, similar to ther sizes.

I have one retailer telling me that the replacement ones are different because they are "insulated" but I'm extremely doubtful about that claim. 

Does anyone know any better? - Otherwise I might as well buy the whole kit.

Kev

ps Please don't ask how I lost them.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how did you lose them? :roll: :lol: 

Insulated? rubbish! They are just a bit of moulded plastic.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Never had winter fridge vent covers and never felt we've needed them. Even in minus 16c at New Year.

What do they do, should I be using them?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

They're designed to make the fridge more efficient in the winter, but they must only be used when the van is on mains or 12 volt.

They should not be used when running on gas

Eddie


----------



## windysurferuk (Apr 4, 2013)

eddievanbitz said:


> They should not be used when running on gas
> 
> Eddie


I've need seen this mention before.
Why should they not be used when on Gas?


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

> They should not be used when running on gas


Oh... We used them quite a bit in the Alps last winter with the fridge on gas. We also have a CO detector that didn't alarm. What's the reasoning/evidence for this advice?

Cheers


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

windysurferuk said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> > They should not be used when running on gas
> ...


Nor have I. We use them all the time whilst on gas when skiing. I'll go and read the manual.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

oh.... and, Kev, ours cost about £30 too and we're very difficult to source. Vastly overpriced


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I suspect that the main reason is an increased risk of flame failure or the flame burning incorrectly with restricted Oxygen supply.

I am not sure if is still the case but it used to be embossed on the covers do not use with gas.

Eddie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The covers are partly to stop snow blowing in, but mainly because the fridge gubbins needs to get hot to work and if you have a force 10 
blowing it won't so you put the covers on.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I think there was a post on here from someone who uses a cut piece of cardboard and some tape for the same effect.

Ben


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

blongs said:


> I think there was a post on here from someone who uses a cut piece of cardboard and some tape for the same effect.
> 
> Ben


At £30 each, cardboard is tempting.

I put them in to wash the van but didn't bother fixing the fasteners. Took the van out for it's fortnightly spin later and forgot about them until it was too late.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We used the silver screen material for 2 years - on gas and electric
Jut took the vent covers off - cut material about two thirds of the size and fixed covers back in place with the material wedged behind - worked fine - Got some cheap plastic covers now and have used them for 3 winters in the Alps on gas and electric - no problems. Haven't seen anything to say you can't use with gas?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not sure which size you need but I may well have a set of these lurking in my garage from an old van. If they are the right type I'm sure we could come to an 'arrangement'.
Only problem is, we are in France at the moment and won't be back home until early October.

Landyman.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Did not know about the not-use-on-gas rule. When I used mine last winter - probably quite a bit on gas - the fridge got to hot. I removed the top one and things worked as usual. This in -10C or so weather.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The price for these simple bits of plastic is bordering on criminal. Depending on the model (marque) of your van, the price can be £10 or less for the same piece of plastic. Mine is a Dethleffs (with same fridge as other van). Looking on a shelf of these blanking plates, the Dethleffs was many pounds cheaper than the identical Dometic, the dealer explained that was correct.
Providing you leave the same amount of ventilation, I can see no reason why making these 'shutters'out of plastic sheet or even cardboard will not do just as well as the originals.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The reason you don't use covers when on gas is so the fumes can escape, although with the L100 top vent this shouldn't be a problem as it has a separate flue vent, but some other systems vent into void behind the fridge and natural convection takes it out of the top vent, this is why the fridge needs to be fitted correctly and draught free.


----------

